# Your biggest pack?



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

OK whats the most adult rats you've had as per meant pets
(so not including you rescue people)..

So what was your biggest rat pack?

Well... me just one ... but soon to be MANY!!!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Six. And that took up plenty of my time.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

2, soon to be 4.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Forensic said:


> Six. And that took up plenty of my time.


six sounds moderate i guess - im just curious like a fox
amd cunning like a cat.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

a "pack" of rats is actually called a Mischief..which is perfectly apt name for rats. :roll:

My largest colony (one cage/group) was The Rampaging Horde (13 of them) 

I used to watch them interact all the time (most of my rats are in my bedroom) Rat Television often took over from real TV.

Sadly the Horde has lost quite a few members and are much older now


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> I used to watch them interact all the time


cool


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

13  with a specially made cage  small girls!

Total max amount of rats at once in the house = 18

Jess x


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I have five cute boys. 

But like one is an adult, two are teens, and the other two are young. 

Can't wait til they're all grown up. and Squishy.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Two!


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Put together, Em and I have had a maximum of sixteen at one time - she had ten at her house, and I had six. It was when Zap had her oops litter, so it wasn't really something we intended for, though. :/ But ten was PLENTY enough for Em to take care of, and she eventually had to rehome the girls, which left her with seven.. she managed them well for a while, but we still had to find homes for four of the remaining boys. I have five now because she took in Anthon, and I still have to rehome two. :/ So.. yeah. I've learned my lesson about ratty hordes.. at least until I'm out of the house :lol:


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

impressive!


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

5, which is where I am now.  I don't think I need any more than this at the moment. 2 older gentlemen and 3 lunatic youngsters. I don't know how you guys can handle 12, 13, 14, etc!! ;P


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

We had to rehome some of our rescues when we had 18 because the work and money we put into it was getting out of hand (by we i mean me and my mum)

But we saved in total - 8 rats , the pdsa loved us  

The people we rehomed them to when they were in better health had experiance and came for a visit first so we could see how they handled the rats and pop quizzed them to  they were lovely people so we made the right choice 

The 4 we have now are my first 3 girls 
And of course our big boy Kieth our first rescue 
Jess x


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, 2 of the boys are older, the rest are young, but it seems like I am keeping them (happy dance) so in one cage I have 8 bouncing, wrestling, squishy boys, and another has 3 sweet little girls. 8 of these are out of a 10 pup oops litter...cant find homes, ya gotta keep 'em lol


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I have five girls. Jay & Silent Bob (yeah, I know they have boy names... but the boy parts that rats have really gross me out!) just turned 1 in July, Sweetness will be 1 at the end of this month, Gwen will be 1 at the end of September, and Lucy is about 4 months old.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I had 9 at one time.. 9 crazy girls. They were a handful! I'd definitely never go over that number, and ideally I'd like my numbers to stay around 3 or 4 (although I have 5 now and have been dying for some boys :lol: )


----------



## LiL_RATTiES_07 (Aug 12, 2008)

I had 22 ratties! I have lost 3 so I am down to 19. 

I have 10 females & 9 Males.

they have been with me since day or or week 3-5 now around a year or so!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

13 of my own. but its a dreaded number more and more now. each time i get up there to it, it only takes a few weeks and someone dies on me. bribery is dieing now and will be gone the end of the week. so i'll be down to 12 again soon sadly.


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

The most rats that I ever at one time was 65. I got a shipment in from California and the breeder sent a "few" extras since she was closing up shop. I found myself very overwhelmed and found a good lot of them great pet only homes. I believe this happened in '04.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

three.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

3...hopefully more when i get my new cage


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

4 is the max number I've ever had at one time.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have 52 adults and with the 7 eepers I am at 59 *gulp*

Guess what I do when I go home? Run rats and clean cages. :lol:


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> I have 52 adults and with the 7 eepers I am at 59 *gulp*
> 
> Guess what I do when I go home? Run rats and clean cages. :lol:



I think we have a winner !


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just have the two boys


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 3 and a half boys (one is a little bit porky)


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> I have 52 adults and with the 7 eepers I am at 59 *gulp*
> 
> Guess what I do when I go home? Run rats and clean cages. :lol:


i thought my 31 were going to be a handful..
but at least i know that if someone can handle 59, that i can handle my mischief!!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

I've only ever had two at a time. I'd like to add two more boys to my current pair someday, and plan on rescuing. Right now isn't the time though. I think four will be my personal limit.


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

4 as of today <3Ratigan & Goliath


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

10 keepers, but I currently have an additional 10 babies to rehome. Most in one cage at a time, not babies-6.

Wow, someone has 59....and I thought my home life was all rat care


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

All together... 11 was the most..


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

Seven in one cage and two newbies that I think we'll keep separate...


----------



## DeeDee (Jul 24, 2008)

I have 6 now 2 older ones..2 youngsters...and 2 teenagers. 
They can be a handful sometimes...I couldn't imagine have 59 rats


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

wow 59, how do you cope?

I have four rats and i thought that was hard :s


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have no life beyond the rescue rats, the forums, helping people though email (info, emergencies, rehoming help, finding rats for people looking, etc).

I work full-time but it is really cutting into my Rat Life :roll:

When those babies start to open their eyes and moove I am going to be in trouble. Look for my posts to slack off and the ones that go up will be terse, shortform, or just plain scattered alongwith my brain cells.

My reasoning is that the rats have such short lives, that I can suck it up for a year or a couple to help them out. :lol:


----------



## xMR.GOMEZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Two


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

I have no idea how one gets to know 59 rats, cares for them all, gives them all the attention they need, all the vet care...I know it can be done, it's just beyond my understanding. I have eight boys and it is the most I can imagine possibly taking care of at once.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Eight... Fifty-nine though ?!?!?! Holy smokes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have an incredible relationship with my vet. :lol: I will be rehoming 8 or 9 from this last rescue for sure.

Big cages, large colonies, lab blocks by the 33 or 50 lb bag, aspen or fleece, good friends for support, calm attitude if there's an emergency, too much medical know-how...had some weird things come through (Pyoderma, ocular bleeds, punctured eyeballs, CHF, lots of PT, etc...weirdly enough, no broken limbs or mallocluded teeth. I guess they are next. :lol:

I can medicate orally or do sub-q injections at home (fluids, antibiotics), I almost have my hands on a nebulizer but not quite.

I know each and every one of my babies, some just want to be regular rats, and thats just fine...I don't force socialize, I let the rat decide I am a Friend and a Bringer of Good Things in their own time. It works well for me and I end up with sweet, well adjusted rats for the most part.

This amount of rats is not ideal, not my norm, I would much prefer about 20 or so...(that would be a walk in the park). BUT most of these rats were on death row somewhere, or in a horrible situation which was worse than death. I take in the sick or troubled rats for the most part, the ones that are about to be let go in the park "be free!" , and a few I have taken in just because I wanted to, but they were the minority. :lol:


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a little nebulizer I bought on ebay for $30. It's called the Invacare Stratos. Worked fine. Is it not as easy to get them in Canada?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Caity said:


> I have a little nebulizer I bought on ebay for $30. It's called the Invacare Stratos. Worked fine. Is it not as easy to get them in Canada?


What is the particle size for the model?

Rats can only have .5 microns to 5 microns otherwise it will not work.

from ratguide.com
_Use recommended nebulizers with a particle size of 0.5-5 micrometer when nebulizing bronchodilators, mucolytics or antimicrobials in rats. Nebulizers with a larger particle size that are used for humans or small animals will not be as effective in delivering the medication to the rat._

Here in Canada, they start at $200 and go up.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

22 at this time. Just got a minx rex Friday. Named her Dragon Berry.


----------

